# Dollar Tree Foot Improved



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Just got a Dollar Tree foot, tore up an old sock, and here it is!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks good!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. That looks so incredibly gross! Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just love a good makeover


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Great way to repurpose socks that are missing a mate


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Simple and effective! I love it!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice idea. I just bought one to go with my Dollar Tree hand. I need to corpse it or something.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Brilliant simplicity.


----------



## MaryShelley (Jul 27, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice job!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Gotta love the easy fix. Good job!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow...what an improvement..definitely gonna borrow this idea..thanx for sharing..


----------



## the count (Jul 16, 2011)

I was wondering how i could make those generic but wonderfully cheap limbs look good thanks for the inspiration


----------

